# TuRBo method



## Erik (Oct 8, 2007)

As I promised here is the link to my new BLD method:
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/turbocorners.html
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/turboedges.html

it's not for the beginning blindfold cuber I think. I used it at my 2nd attempt in Budapest but unfortunatly I failed by 3 edges (3:01)


----------



## pjk (Oct 9, 2007)

I took a quick glance, I will look more when I have more time. Should be fun.

Welcome back Erik.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice idea. Less thinking than what I posted here, but less freedom... I might try this for a short while, I probably already know all the algs...
Let's race sometime. 

Edit 1: Wouldn't a buffer at UR allow nicer algs?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 9, 2007)

Erik, I'm having trouble with this corner example. I just can't seem to follow it. Even just doing the moves you have listed, I still can't get it to work. Plus, I'm not even really grasping the concept of the method.


Acually, I just figured out a problem. The set-up DL' needs to be DL. Also, I think your naming of the corners is a little weird. UBR and UFR is a little odd. I was a little confused on how this works, but I think I can start to get it. It looks really, really cool, but very confusing as of right now.


----------



## Erik (Oct 9, 2007)

I know it's hard to understand, but it's not one of the easiest methods.

Oh and the idea of this method is not only to stick with those 8 and 18 algo's for edges and corners but eventually learn more to reduce setup moves.


----------



## Jack (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a question about memorization for this method; when you memorize, would you just remember the edge cycles and then remember which edges are oriented wrong and check to see if what you are cycling has any of the bad edges? I ask because the setup moves seem unrestricted, and if you memorize using something like images, then you might end up flipping an edge during the setup moves and end up with wrongly oriented edges.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 9, 2007)

I was thinking you can still memorize pairs like in older Pochmann methods. I actually also memorize a mental path for where the pieces go. It helps me memorize quicker. I can almost disregard exact colors if I can remember where the pieces go. So what I was thinking, you remember the UB color and then the next colors. You also remember what piece is going where along with it. So you can remember that WO is goin to FRB. (I use white-front green-top). That was my initial thought do to my reluctancy to change memo methods.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 10, 2007)

by using this method you don't need to orient ?


----------



## Erik (Oct 10, 2007)

To all: memorization is like Pochmann's old system but preferably in pairs. Don't memorize in terms of permutation and orientation but only pure permutation (preferably in pairs). For those who just can't cut out of that 3-cycle idea of orientation/permutation: I orient and permute 2 cubies at a time with help of my 3rd piece: the buffer. For more infor about that read more carefully and check pure cycles at Joel's or Stefan's page.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 10, 2007)

My problem for memo, is that I just brute force the colors. I actually memorize the colors but subliminally, I remember the position where it's going. So, I end up using the colors for orientation and just remember where the cycle goes. I have to rely on my memo for when pairs are. For M2, I just have to remember if a M slice edge needs to be done in the opposite spot. I should probably come up w/ a new memo system.


----------



## Kristoffer Absalonsen (Oct 10, 2007)

Hmm I may try this method, looks nice


----------



## Berkmann18 (Apr 6, 2015)

Why is the website down ?
I'm trying to learn the corner part, but I can't find any writen tutorial.


----------



## TDM (Apr 6, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> Why is the website down ?
> I'm trying to learn the corner part, but I can't find any writen tutorial.


I would not recommend learning TuRBo corners. Use OP.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 7, 2015)

TDM said:


> I would not recommend learning TuRBo corners. Use OP.



Then 3 style.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Apr 11, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Then 3 style.



Why ? Isn't it better to use it (I do use OP) so it would make the transition to 3-style easier except for a few cases that a eazy peazy with U2 ?!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 4, 2015)

what is the best way to deal with flipped edges?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> what is the best way to deal with flipped edges?


Adjacent flip - Rw U R' U' Rw' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R
Opposite flip - (M' U')4 U' (M' U')4 but without the last U' (you can do Us instead of U's)

Set up to one of those, flip, then undo the setup. Or you can do it the OP/M2 way.


----------



## Berd (Aug 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> what is the best way to deal with flipped edges?


I have a video on my channel!


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> what is the best way to deal with flipped edges?



Either use a flipping alg, or shoot to a sticker of one piece and than shoot to the other sticker of that piece with an opposite cycle (so the three cubies won't change place).


----------



## Shiv3r (Jun 7, 2016)

Am I the only one who noticed that all the links on the turbo page on the wiki are broken? not a single one of them works.


----------



## CxCxC (Jun 7, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that all the links on the turbo page on the wiki are broken? not a single one of them works.



No, I tried too, they are not working


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 7, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that all the links on the turbo page on the wiki are broken? not a single one of them works.


The pages no longer exist, but in case you didn't know about it, you can still find them using the Wayback Machine.

For example, Erik's original page can be seen here.


----------

